# Bowtech carbon rose



## Devan08

My wife has shot one, we're planning on purchasing in the next month or so. I shot it as well because she couldn't believe how well it shot and wanted me to see if she was dreaming. First thing you'll notice is the weight, it is very easy to hold without arm fatigue. The draw cycle isn't harsh at all, its just a consistent pull from start to finish. It doesn't have a very large valley, but it doesn't want to jump or dump at full draw either. Its the quietest bow I've ever shot, and that was bare bow. There is virtually no hand shock, and it doesn't want to jump out of your hand at the shot. As I said the bow was bare, no sight. My wife was shooting 1" groupings at 20 yards just by pulling to her anchor points and releasing. I'm not a bowtech spokesperson or anything, but they hit it out of the park with this one. Go shoot one I promise you won't be sorry.


----------



## jpust

Thanks for your input. The shop I was at said they would be getting some in in a few weeks. I saw the carbon knight and it was very light weight. She said the carbon rose was the women's bow.


----------



## recurveman

The CR is a great bow for women. The lighter weight should really be attractive to a lady. Not necessary but on any CR or CK I recommend putting a Ktech KSB-1 on for the string suppressor. It makes both those bows just purr like a kitten.


----------



## Mandango1

Bought my wife on two days ago..10 x's in a row before we left shop..she is loving it


----------



## DiamondRazor

Just bought one and it's currently at the shop being set up. 

LOVE IT! Can't wait to get it out so I can start targeting and getting ready for Spring Gobbler. 

I bought the black one. I didn't really like the camo with purple cams. The black is sweet though!


----------



## Onpoint85

My wife has her eye on it. Havent found one for her to shoot yet but from what ive heard about it id say ill probably be buying one.


----------



## Onpoint85

What are the grips like on these bows?


----------



## DiamondRazor

I can say it's the only thing I don't like about it. Almost like holding onto a piece of wood.


----------



## Reelrydor

Wow, closest dealer I have to me, and never owner a bowtech, but boyfriend is a bowtech lover. I might sell my strother hope for this bow??-


----------



## lauragaleaa

First post will be here I guess! I have the Heartbreaker and I tested out the carbon rose today.. same draw weight as mine and I felt as though it was harder to draw back? May have just been a fluke for me though. Also, I'm not sure how I feel about the camo riser, black limbs and purple cams.. looks a bit busy to me. Other than that, it shot really well! Maybe once they get all the kinks out I may buy the blacked out one


----------



## Badtxmofo

My wife shot one when we were shopping for her a bow. She shot a charger, carbon rose, mission something or another and a chill r. She didn't like the carbon rose as much as the charger but as we all know personal preference. I think the main thing she doesn't like are the colors lol


----------



## threetoe

Laura.
Fact is that your Heartbreaker is a bit FASTER than the CR but not as light.

If it's weight you are looking at, The Infinite Edge is actually lighter than the CR and has a 310 IBO. Yes, it's faster. It also has a longer ATA and a 7" brace.
The IE is an AWESOME bow.

The CR has an ATA of 30" and a brace of 6.75
It's the "Carbon Thing" that is all the rage now.
I've seen it and handled it. 

Personally, I like your Heartbreaker better.

My GF shoots an IE. She shoots 39 pounds, 24.5" and a 217 grain Vap. She's getting 235 FPS

I shoot an Experience.





lauragaleaa said:


> First post will be here I guess! I have the Heartbreaker and I tested out the carbon rose today.. same draw weight as mine and I felt as though it was harder to draw back? May have just been a fluke for me though. Also, I'm not sure how I feel about the camo riser, black limbs and purple cams.. looks a bit busy to me. Other than that, it shot really well! Maybe once they get all the kinks out I may buy the blacked out one


----------



## JPR79

threetoe said:


> Laura.
> Fact is that your Heartbreaker is a bit FASTER than the CR but not as light.
> 
> If it's weight you are looking at, The Infinite Edge is actually lighter than the CR and has a 310 IBO. Yes, it's faster. It also has a longer ATA and a 7" brace.
> The IE is an AWESOME bow.
> 
> The CR has an ATA of 30" and a brace of 6.75
> It's the "Carbon Thing" that is all the rage now.
> I've seen it and handled it.
> 
> Personally, I like your Heartbreaker better.
> 
> My GF shoots an IE. She shoots 39 pounds, 24.5" and a 217 grain Vap. She's getting 235 FPS
> 
> I shoot an Experience.


Thanks, I am also looking for a bow for my girlfriend (maybe soon fiance) if she gets back into shooting. Right now she has a Browning Micro Midas 3 set at 41# and a 23.5" draw, and I have some cheap aluminum arrows on order for her to try. If she wants to get back into it, I would like to get her a "better" bow but can't justify spending the bucks on the Carbon Rose. I totally forgot about the Infinite Edge... that is an outstanding bow for anyone.

My main issue for her is the overall weight and didn't realize that the IE is actually lighter than the CR!

Not to mention a little faster and a LOT more room to grow. I want to try to get her up to 50# weight, and would have to buy the 50# CR and crank it down... but with the IE that's not an issue.


----------



## bonecollector66

My wife shoots a Quest Bliss, its set at 43#s and 26" dl, and its shooting a 258gr arrow at 234 fps.
she really likes the bow, but its heavy and not as fast as she would like. ( its the 30-45 # model
that maxes at 27 "s ).
she shot the carbon rose this past weekend . it was set at 40#s and 26"s shooting the same 
258 gr arrow and it went through the crono at 253 fps ! 19 fps faster than the g5 .
she loved the cr , very light , easy to shoot and accurate.
she didn't like the grip till she shot it a few times then it didn't bother her.
so she will be looking to sell her bliss for the cr.
anyone want to buy a bow ....?????


----------



## bonecollector66

up up


----------



## MulvaneyArchery

I have a carbon rose and have been shooting it a couple months now. For me it was actually TOO light. I added weight front and back and that helped. It shoots well for me. My draw length is 26, pulling 45#. Shoot easton DOA 500 with 80gr tip. My speed is 260 fps. No complaints about this bow. I must add that I also have a Mathews Jewel...if I had to chose between the two I would choose the Mathews.
BTW I agree the camo and purple is a bit busy...I have the blackout and love the color. Color doesnt shoot your arrows but its nice to have!


----------



## bonecollector66

what kinds of speed you getting out of your jewel ?
shes trying to get the most out of her hha , 235 just isn't fast enough for her to shoot 3d .
imo.


----------



## ttate

Reelrydor said:


> Wow, closest dealer I have to me, and never owner a bowtech, but boyfriend is a bowtech lover. I might sell my strother hope for this bow??-


I'm thinking you would def be downgrading. It's just okay in my opinion. I loved the Strothers Hope. The Carbon Rose feels like a 2x4 in the hand compared to the Hope just my opinion


----------



## ttate

bonecollector66 said:


> what kinds of speed you getting out of your jewel ?
> shes trying to get the most out of her hha , 235 just isn't fast enough for her to shoot 3d .
> imo.


That is plenty fast enough for 3-D... My old bow was shooting 222 and I won many a shoots with it.


----------



## bonecollector66

shes not the best at judging distance , and the faster the flatter.
If she can upgrade and pick up 19 fps, and do it with less poundage. sound like win win to me.
her Bliss is on the heavy side and the course we spend a lot of time on is about 2 miles around.


----------



## threetoe

Is it just my observation or has all the bow manufacturers become focused on weight? 
After the CE came out, it seems lighter is what they are all selling.

Isn't it kinda funny that we buy these ultra light bows only to add weight to make them shoot able?


----------



## MulvaneyArchery

I have not chrono'd the jewel...but today I ordered a Mathews chill r...the bowtech is going...never had a complaint but never shot it as good as the jewel...I need my target bow to shoot as good as my hunting bow can...jewel seems just as fast as the CR to me just haven't measured it


----------



## bonecollector66

selling the carbon rose ?


----------



## Mandango1

This is what happened on my wifes 3rd shot with her New Carbon Rose,she busted my Challenger and was chasing my arrows all night..Hers is the Blue Streak and she reminded me all night that her arrows were closer.LOL She is loving this bow


----------



## threetoe

Mandango.. LOL


----------



## ttate

I pulled one back sunday, but still didn't care for it. I normally shoot 52 lbs with my Hoyt this one was set on 50 and it was a way harsher draw I thought. There is no way I could shoot a 5 spot or a 3-D with it set at 50 and not be wore out...I know turn it down, but I am just saying in comparison this is what I found.


----------



## Mandango1

ttate said:


> I pulled one back sunday, but still didn't care for it. I normally shoot 52 lbs with my Hoyt this one was set on 50 and it was a way harsher draw I thought. There is no way I could shoot a 5 spot or a 3-D with it set at 50 and not be wore out...I know turn it down, but I am just saying in comparison this is what I found.


I'm not sure..cause she is pulling back 40-42 pounds and she thinks it's smoother then the Obsession SS and the Pulse she had..to me that's saying a lot..I've shot the bow put anything 40lbs should be easy for me so hard to really tell you my thoughts..but it locks in great and wife is shooting her best yet with it


----------



## ttate

Well that's what matters if she is happy with it her shooting will show it....I try not to be a quote unquote fanboy, but I am very partial to Hoyt...I still look and read alot on other bows just to see whats out there.


----------



## ElleCee

Just curious ... I am actually looking at the Carbon Rose and the Jewel I have shot them both now a couple of times... Having a hard time deciding between the two. I have never owned a bow and just started shooting to hunt. But I have shot several other bows and love the way these two feel. I am just getting into this so I don't know very much but I can definitely tell the difference from others compared to these two which is why I am sucking it up and going to pay the extra. So curious why you would pick the Jewel over the Carbon Rose? Any advice/wisdom and input you have would be fantastic!


MulvaneyArchery said:


> I have a carbon rose and have been shooting it a couple months now. For me it was actually TOO light. I added weight front and back and that helped. It shoots well for me. My draw length is 26, pulling 45#. Shoot easton DOA 500 with 80gr tip. My speed is 260 fps. No complaints about this bow. I must add that I also have a Mathews Jewel...if I had to chose between the two I would choose the Mathews.
> BTW I agree the camo and purple is a bit busy...I have the blackout and love the color. Color doesnt shoot your arrows but its nice to have!


----------



## hunterjoemi

Just bought my wife the CR and she loves it. Upgraded from an Bear Apprentice. She is just a recreational shooter, but it looks good, shoots great, and the weight is great for her small frame. I do not see how a women could go wrong with this bow.


----------



## glosee

I have tried out the Carbon Rose in a shop, if I had the money at the time I would of been walking out of the shop with it that day. I also have an Elite Hunter, I can compare the pull, and let off to be close to each other. Beautiful bow and very easy to pull! Wish now I seen that one first before I purchased my first bow of the Diamond infinite edge, if that's where your starting you won't believe the draw of the carbon rose..


----------



## drewdog

I picked my wife's up last night. She shot it for 2 hours. I finally had to make her put it down.


----------



## jpust

I'm getting the carbon rose. Now my next decision is a sight. What is good for hunting and good I low light? Also one pin that moves or fixed pins? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## ttate

For hunting I suggest fixed pins. The way I think about it if you see a deer and it's walking in how will you know if you have enough time to range it and set your pin. Just my opinion. I've even seem shows like the Crush were they have missed big deer because of that. As far as sights I'm still in a quandry on that issue too. I've had trophy ridge, black gold and even tried some other ones that are like 200 dollars sight, but can't remember the brand. The pro shop were I go gave them to me to try. They were micro adjust with all green pins and I just didn't like them the green kept running together. I ended up throwing my Trophy Ridge back on my Carbon Spyder saturday so I could shoot a 3-D Sunday. To be honest with you I really like my Trophy Ridge sights. They are only 4 pin and cost around 50 bucks. My husband thinks since I have such a high end bow I need higher end sights, but I'm not convinced as of yet.


----------



## lilpooh31

I agree with ^^^^^
Go with a fixed. I shoot a 5 pin Fuse Helix on my Faktor and a 3 pin Toxonics on my Mustang (super cheap sight). Both are very bright. I also played around with a Black Gold Rush, very nice and bright as well.


----------

